# Barbary dove + canary + full time work



## Articuno (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone experienced could provide advice on this situation please.

Me and my partner both work full time. We love pigeons and doves more than anything so we would love to get a barbary dove but I've always been afraid because of leaving it in a cage for hours during the week.

Now we recently lost our male canary and I was thinking that in the future I definitely would like to have another.

My question is whether the two birds in their own cages will provide enough company to each other while we're at work. The cages would be placed together. If so, this would solve our problem of not being able to get a dove due to full time work.
Both birds would be let out in the evenings when we're at home and lots of time would be spent on them over the weekends. But I still wonder if the dove will be ok in its cage for 8 hours a day, 5 days a week with only a canary to talk to through the bars.

I would never settle for a tiny round cage, my dove would have a large wide cage to fly around a little. In the time that the dove is out, I would make sure there is plenty of bonding time as there was with our male canary who grew to enjoy our company in just a couple of months.

I know that doves and canaries can be very friendly towards each other and that there are generally no problems there, so I'm not worried about them getting along.

So any advice on this situation which I would love to take up some day would be appreciated.
Should I get myself a canary and a dove or give up on the idea of dove ownership while at work?

thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons and doves are happier in pairs. It would be pretty lonely for a pigeon or dove to just sit in a cage all day long without the company of another dove.


----------



## Articuno (Sep 22, 2011)

One question then, is it ok to keep two male barbary doves together? Will they be alright? I am a bit funny about dealing with eggs, this goes for all birds. But I will deal with eggs if I must in order to have pet doves. I adore them! I appreciate the advice, can anyone else give opinions too please?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

2 males may fight. 2 females are more apt to get along. They do sell fake eggs for doves. You can just switch them out with the real ones. Google barbary doves and see what you come up with.


----------



## Articuno (Sep 22, 2011)

I know all about eggs from having canaries and I am concerned about the complications that come with them. This is why I prefer to have male birds.

I read mixed information about these birds all the time, some say two males are fine. Some say you can even keep them alone if you spend time with them.

I'll have to keep thinking about what is possible and what isn't, but if I can't keep a dove or two happy then I will have to stick to canaries.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes 2 males will get along, but males are territorial, and that is where the problem comes in. 2 females will usually get along fine, but I do agree with you about the complications that come along with them. So if I were to have just one, then I too would prefer a male. I just hate to see any bird kept as just one. I mean I know people do it all the time, but do you really believe that a lone bird sitting in a cage all alone all day is happy? Even if the owner is around a lot, just not the same as another bird companion. In the end, it will be your decision. Good luck with whatever you chose to do. If you do get a dove, maybe you will come back on and post pictures. If you do, then it should get a lot of out of cage time for exercise.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

You can get hormonal implants for female birds to prevent them from laying eggs. I think it lasts ~2 years. I would hate to keep a pigeon or dove isolated from their own species. Even if they’re bonded with a human, humans make terrible mates. With two males there’s a risk they’ll fight.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our vet gave our feral Phoebe implants when she had internal problems, to prevent egg laying. They were deslorelin implants. They lasted six months each time. Would not use implants unless really needed. Agree with others about pigeons being very social. We had to become her flock and gabpve her hours of attention each day. It might be easier for you to just have two pigeons and just swap fake for real eggs. Or get two females. We have two female pigeons who lay nonfertile eggs and happily sit on them together.


----------

